# Cải Cách Tiếng Việt - Nỗi Lo Của Cộng Đồng Hiện Nay Đang Bị Giới Chuyên Môn Đả Kích Dữ Dội



## Angel on Sky (28 Tháng mười một 2017)

Ai cũng có quyền sáng tạo - nhưng sáng tạo làm đảo lộn mọi thứ thì phải xem xét lại
- giáo sư ngôn ngữ học đã nhận định về việc cải cách tiếng Việt của TS Bùi Hiền


----------



## AnhKS (31 Tháng năm 2018)

ông đấy bị hâm


----------

